# How do you get these benefits?



## Shizle7 (Apr 1, 2020)

This was in a recent press release and I’m curious-now that it’s available for all employees, how do PT employees access this?


“Additionally, to support our team through this unprecedented time, Target will be offering all U.S.-based team members free access to additional online resources that support their mental, emotional and physical health.


A full year of access to Daylight, a personalized web-based and mobile app designed to help individuals learn and practice proven strategies to navigate stress and worry. 
A full year of sleep support through Sleepio, a web-based and mobile app that provides self-help tools to improve sleep. 
Access during the month of April to on-demand virtual fitness classes from the mobile app Wellbeats.


----------



## StarChicknz (Apr 1, 2020)

Targetpayandbenefits.com will have links and access to every benefit available to tms


----------



## Yetive (Apr 2, 2020)

Trydaylight.com/Target
Wellbeats.com or download app.  Select register via code.  Promo code is C2E82971
Sleepio, IDK


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Apr 8, 2020)

You do what this flyer tells you to.


----------



## JAShands (Apr 9, 2020)

Your HR should also be able to help you with any of these benefits as well.


----------



## loser girl (Apr 9, 2020)

We don't have an HR.  Or an SD.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 9, 2020)

loser girl said:


> We don't have an HR.  Or an SD.


Someone is covering your store’s HR needs. Talk with them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 9, 2020)

loser girl said:


> We don't have an HR.  Or an SD.


Your etl.


----------



## loser girl (Apr 9, 2020)

We have one ETL.  She is clueless.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 9, 2020)

loser girl said:


> We have one ETL.  She is clueless.


There must be more than one ETL in your store rn. Especially if no STL or HR (which is already insane)


----------



## loser girl (Apr 9, 2020)

We only have one ETL.  Once a week we may get an ETL from another store for a day.  It was so much fun being there.   NOT.   They try but they have their own stores to worry about.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 10, 2020)

Per @Hardlinesmaster's signature, I'd try calling 800-394-1885 and ask for guidance.


----------

